# [SOLVED] Questions about turning off security firewall



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

Greetings. Please help. After considerable effort, the only solution I could come up with to access media files and documents across my two networked computers was to disable (turn off) my security firewall on each computer. The security software is Norton Internet Security 2010 on both computers, which are 1) a custom-ordered HP Pavilion Slimline s5200z Desktop, with 2.7 GHz AMD Athlon II 425 triple-core processor, controlled by Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit; build 7600) and 2) a Toshiba Satellite L505-S6946 Laptop, with 2.0 GHz Intel Centrino (NOT Pentium) Core2 Duo T6400 processor, controlled by Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit).
My "gateway" is controlled by a fine Actiontec modem / router / Ethernet switch combination device. The desktop computer is connected via Ethernet cable. The laptop takes advantage of the Actiontec's wireless capabiltiy. I did not disable any OTHER function of my security software, having disabled only the "smart firewall" on both computers. When I did so, I was presented with a large scary red and white 'X' symbol, a "danger" message, and a button which stated "Fix Now". I was beginning to believe that one of our major cities was under nuclear attack. You are probably going to send a nuclear missile in my direction after having read all of the above just for two (or 3) "simple" questions:
1) Just HOW dangerous is it to disable my firewalls for up to a few hours at a time, that is, do you strongly discourage disabling the firewalls? If so, do you have any recommendations as to what I can do to have simultaneous network access to files on both computers without disabling the firewall(s)?
2) My 2 printers are connected to the desktop computer via USB. I thought I would be able to print from *both* computers once networking is accomplished. Both printers show up in the Network and Internet section of the Control Panel of both computers, but I cannot print from the laptop. Yes, the desktop and the pirnters are powered up at the same time as the laptop. Is it possilbe to print from the laptop via the network at all (without connecting the printers to the laptop)? 
Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Questions about turning off security firewall*

Hello,

Norton Internet Security will automatically allow known trusted programs to access the network. 

Have you tried tweaking the settings on what not and what to be allowed in your network? I would start here first.

Also in Windows 7, see if you have the Password protect disabled (keep it this way) on Printers and Files sharing.

See if this is helpful as well:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...mputers-running-different-versions-of-Windows


----------



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Questions about turning off security firewall*

Good points, 2xgrump. Yes, I had tried tweaking Norton Internet Security and I had turned off password protected sharing on Windows 7 on my DESKTOP computer. Apparently those two things weren't the problem. Since I don't know much about networking, I have done some research but was still unsuccessful. I did try something though. I enabled Norton Internet Security on both computers and changed my wireless INTERNET network status on the LAPTOP from Public to Private. I don't quite completely understand what this did, but I am now able to access at least my media libraries (music, picture, video) across both computers! However I must do this via Windows Media Player. Perhaps I fumbled into an inelegant solution, even a downright "shoemaker's" solution. But I can't access my "Documents" folders or any other folders from one computer to the other and I still can't print from the LAPTOP to my hardware printers, which are physically connected to the DESKTOP computer. Nor can I print anything residing on my LAPTOP from my DESKTOP computer, mainly because I can't access my LAPTOP's Documents folder from my DESKTOP computer. Accessing the documents folders from either computer and printing from either computer are two functions that I really want. Thank you very much for your help, 2xgrump. Please let me know if you have any ideas about accessing the documents folders across both computers and if there's a way to print documents residing on my LAPTOP computer via the printers which are physically connected to the DESKTOP computer, without having to connect the printers to the LAPTOP. As you know, that would defeat the purpose of printer sharing and would really dampen my Laptops current mobility. That's why I set up a wireless internet network for the laptop in the first place! Looking forward to your reply or to help from ANYONE. Thanks again. Patrick (psd0826).


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Questions about turning off security firewall*

Hello,

Have you opened up the link that I've provided you. It's quite helpful.

To access files and printers in a wireless home network, verify each computer that Files and Printers sharing are enabled (disable password protect on vista and windows 7). Workgroup should be the same name (for ex. SmithFamily). Netbios is enabled. Check each ipconfig /all info if they are all the same especially the NODE TYPE (such as hybrid, unknown, etc.).

I still need you to verify this for me pls. This applies on Vista and Windows 7 only
To disable password protected sharing, do the following:
1. In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing.
2. Within the Password protected sharing settings, click Turn off password protected sharing, and then click Apply

More detail instructions that you need to do on each computer:
1.) Create a Workgroup for all computers with the same name.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...te-a-workgroup

2.) Enable Netbios over TCP/IP
http://www2.smcvt.edu/itweb/VPN/netbios.htm

3.) Enable Files and Printer sharing
http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/w...t/winxpsfs.htm

4.) Configuring file sharing in XP
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304040
for Vista or Windows 7=> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb727037.aspx

5.) final step....Access the shared folder on a diff computer in your Workgroup. You may map a drive or use this command: Click on start =>run => type \\computername\sharedfoldername Note: The computername is where the shared folder located at and the sharedfoldername is the name of the shared folder.

I hope that this helps.

and You're Welcome.


----------



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Questions about turning off security firewall*

Hi 2xgrump!

I'm truly sorry for the long delay in posting, but I've had a recurrence of my cancer. It has spread to my lungs. The prognosis is very bad. BUT, I have successfully networked my two computers, including full printing capability from my "wireless" laptop (with greatly appreciated help from you) and isn't that what life's all about? I may not have long to live, so I'll try to make the best of it. Thanks again for your efforts. ray:

Patrick (psd0826).


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Not a problem Patrick, thanks for the update. Glad that you got your wireless networking sorted out. Sorry to hear about your illness.

You are very welcome!


----------

